# improvements



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

any suggestions on the forum how some of the peps that have more experiance can improve this forum to help others, if you dont want to post here private message me and hopefully i will make your dreams come true (not in those ways!!)

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You told me to stop those PM's or you'd tell Shane - make yer mind up woman!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> You told me to stop those PM's or you'd tell Shane - make yer mind up woman!


i was fine with the PM's it was the pictures that were freaking me out!!

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well including you with your own section has improved it big time.....

yes post them here as the management will be sitting down very soon to make a few changes this is your opportunity to get your voice heard...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

PScarb said:


> well including you with your own section has improved it big time.....
> 
> yes post them here as the management will be sitting down very soon to make a few changes this is your opportunity to get your voice heard...


ah thank you paul, im going to try my best hopefully im going to bully some girls on here to start posting

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the site is prime for good bodybuilding discussion as we are still a small community


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Im here!!!! xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Hey Im here!!!! xx


see this is an improvement already

xx


----------

